# Duramax High Idle How to with video.....



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hope this will help some guys... I think its the best thing ever...


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just go through the steering wheel options but this is even easier. TY


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

For trucks without the steering wheel controls this is the only way...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I received a pm, no you don't have to do this everytime you start the truck, you set it and forget it... It will only high idle when its below freezing and until it gets up to operating temp. Then it kicks back into normal idle


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been meaning to do this to my truck just haven't gotten around to it. The high idle is nice.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am subscribed to your youtube channel and saw the vid today. I just told my brother to do it on his LLY and it worked. He's happy now. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1372828 said:


> I am subscribed to your youtube channel and saw the vid today. I just told my brother to do it on his LLY and it worked. He's happy now. Thumbs Up


Gotta try this in the morning on my LB7. Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bigcat99;1372965 said:


> Gotta try this in the morning on my LB7. Thumbs Up


you won't be able to. The lb7 is the only one without the high idle already in it from the factory. But you can put in an high idel aftermarket like mine does it runs off the crusie control.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1372982 said:


> you won't be able to. The lb7 is the only one without the high idle already in it from the factory. But you can put in an high idel aftermarket like mine does it runs off the crusie control.[/QUOTE
> 
> lack of consistent sleep causes some people to not think straight. Mine is a 04.5 LLY. So it should work.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bigcat99;1373027 said:


> wolfmobile8;1372982 said:
> 
> 
> > you won't be able to. The lb7 is the only one without the high idle already in it from the factory. But you can put in an high idel aftermarket like mine does it runs off the crusie control.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1373056 said:


> Bigcat99;1373027 said:
> 
> 
> > haha lol. Then yes it will work.
> ...


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bigcat99;1373071 said:


> wolfmobile8;1373056 said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a build on the Chevy website the other night on a '12 2500HD ECLB - just for ****s and giggles. This high idle stuff is a $200 option, WTF?
> ...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Bigcat99;1373071 said:


> wolfmobile8;1373056 said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a build on the Chevy website the other night on a '12 2500HD ECLB - just for ****s and giggles. This high idle stuff is a $200 option, WTF?
> ...


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Triple L my brother wants to know if it's ok if he can leave the high idle mode on all the time on his LLY or not.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never turned myn off... It only kicks in when its below freezing and as soon as the motor is warm it kicks out... Its intended to help warm things up more quickly...


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple L;1373090 said:


> I think thats a real high idle for PTO's...


Yeah that dawned on me after getting some real sleep the other night!

really like this feature.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like it when it kicks up on it's own when i'm not even in the truck. Gets some strange looks from folks sometimes haha


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video I saw that the other day and left a comment on it if it needed to be done everytime. The next morning i did it to mine and havent changed it since and its been kicking in thanks so much I am glad I caught the video on youtube while I was on there the other day


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cubanb343;1375212 said:


> I like it when it kicks up on it's own when i'm not even in the truck. Gets some strange looks from folks sometimes haha


Haha ya, the I've gotten a few looks myself if you just jump in and run around the corner to the bank or something and let it run... I'm glad u guys like the feature as much as I do!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just to clear it up...

On the pre 04.5 LB7 you can only have high idle (either controlled threw the factory cruise, a set of switches, or a factory PTO switch.)

You can install High Ilde that is a PTO command more than an engine warm up item. High Idle will not change all of the tables that are changed in Elevated Idle tuning. (fuel injection timing, fuel enjection rate, and turbo charger vanes being commanded closed)

What you are speaking of is on 04.5 LLY on up to current you have the option of turning on Elevated Idle (commanded within the ECM tuning}


When the procedure is followed the engine idle speed will slowly increased to the calibrated elevated idle speed. This is 1,200 RPM for light duty, and 1,500 RPM for medium duty trucks.

For Elevated Idle to be commanded by the ECM, the conditions must meet the following:

• The engine has been idling for more than 30 seconds.
• The transmission is placed in Park or Neutral.
• The vehicle speed is 0 km/h (0 mph).
• The ambient air temperature is less than 3°C (37°F).
• The ECT is less than 68°C (154°F).
• The brake, clutch and throttle pedals are not depressed.

The idle speed will return to normal if any of the following conditions occur:

• There is brake, clutch, or throttle input from the driver.
• The automatic transmission is shifted out of Park or Neutral.
• The air temperature is more than 7°C (45°F).
• The engine coolant temperature (ECT) is more than 68°C (154°F).
• The vehicle speed exceeds 0 km/h (0 mph).


Of course with ECM tuning software, you can change many of these paramaters to make the elevated idle come on any time you throw the truck in park if you so please.


----------

